# Golden Eagle



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

i believe esclade sports would have that information, look them up on line and call tech dept


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

There should be a name of the bow : Evolution / Hawk / Revolution / LightSpeed.... ect....


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

I shot a Golden Eagle Evolution in or around 1990-1993 or so. Awesome bow.


----------



## tdoor4570 (Feb 25, 2010)

please close


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

Post a picture. I had a Golden Eagle compound I got in the early 80's and it served me well for almost 20 years! I gave it to a buddy when I got my Hoyt Lazer Tech compound.


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a Hunter Turbo right now. What did you find out?


----------

